# We need new spots



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Hope everyone has been having killer success when the wind decides to cooperate. Pops and I hit the water this morning on good tides and baits in hand. We even managed to cover a few rain minnows with our cast net. So, we had live bait on spinning tackle and I threw a ridiculous variety of baits - silver spoon, electric chicken, two different topwaters, and a few green tails. We had pitiful luck. Dad brought in 2 specks that were too little, and we both hooked up one bluefish each. In total, 4 fish for about 5 hours on the water. Granted, I'm grateful for the opportunity to get out there, but some success is nice.

Anyway, we fish St. Andrew Bay, Tyndall, and West Bay. The one time we've hit west bay this year, we got totally stoned (as in, no bites, not high, haha). I know not many folks consider St. Andrew Bay local to the PFF, but I've seen that people fish West Bay. Can ANYONE make some location recommendations? We are seriously hunting the redfish as a primary target, but any keepers for the grill will be greatly appreciated. My old man claims it's criminal that I landed a king before I got a redfish - so we're on a mission.

Thanks!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you looking for spots in the Panama City area?


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Not specifically Panama City - more West Bay.


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

@hydro thearpy..I am looking for some spots in the Panama City, I posted a thread but I guess know one wanted to help out. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Hello folks, new hear. On west bay there ain't many secrets. Hit mouth of Burntmill creek, crooked creek, Warren bayou, Breakfast point. Good luck. 
I need a little info on Mulatto bayou If ya'll can help. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

